# Netflix se pajea pensando en una guerra racial en Francia



## Decipher (29 Ago 2022)

Ten cuidado con lo que deseas.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (29 Ago 2022)

El futuro mirado con las leyes de ahora

Pfffffff


----------



## Mitsou (29 Ago 2022)

No es para reírse, esto lo ven los moronegros franceses con su CI de borderline y se creen de verdad lo de la opresión racista y un levantamiento heroico


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Ago 2022)

Pues seguro que tiene mas audiencia que una que hiciera lo contrario


----------



## Decipher (29 Ago 2022)

Mitsou dijo:


> No es para reírse, esto lo ven los moronegros franceses con su CI de borderline y se creen de verdad lo de la opresión racista y un levantamiento heroico



Pues claro. Es la intención. A ver si te crees que los ataques de negros a gente random en EEUU no son por la agitación de los perrolistos usanos y los titiriteros de Hollywood.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (29 Ago 2022)

Igual creen que ellos quedarán al margen por aliades. Primer sitio que voy a visitar cuando estalle el caos en compañía de otros 50 tíos armados: el mass mierda y oficinas de todos estos aliades. Será una necesaria masacre.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Ago 2022)

Mitsou dijo:


> No es para reírse, esto lo ven los moronegros franceses con su CI de borderline y se creen de verdad lo de la opresión racista y un levantamiento heroico



Tal cual, se busca la incitación de la masa ala destrucción, mirad a cerdensky y su serie paco de mierda


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Ago 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pues seguro que tiene mas audiencia que una que hiciera lo contrario



El SUBNORMAL de cesard sigue sin enterarse


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (29 Ago 2022)

Mitsou dijo:


> No es para reírse, esto lo ven los moronegros franceses con su CI de borderline y se creen de verdad lo de la opresión racista y un levantamiento heroico



No es para reírse. A través del cine nos cuentan lo que va a suceder y en todo caso se trata de una invitación


----------



## sasuke (29 Ago 2022)

Es el fin del hombre blanco cada vez lo veo más claro, en 20 años,30 a lo sumo , estaremos en el zoo como en el planeta de los simios


----------



## iconoclasta (29 Ago 2022)

Mitsou dijo:


> No es para reírse, esto lo ven los moronegros franceses con su CI de borderline y se creen de verdad lo de la opresión racista y un levantamiento heroico



Mejor que lo hagan ahora que dentro de 20 años, cuando sean ya más que los blancos..


----------



## _Zen_ (29 Ago 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Ten cuidado con lo que deseas.
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1172797




Son las fases del NOM, te dicen lo que será, Caos.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (29 Ago 2022)

Su puta madre


----------



## jotace (29 Ago 2022)

Sólo faltaba eso, que la delincuencia moronegra sea narrada en tono heroico.

Habiendo habido ametrallamientos de viñetistas y fiesteros me parece una vergüenza que se encumbre y defienda a los delincuentes.


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (29 Ago 2022)

qui?


----------



## Mdutch (29 Ago 2022)

Es la primera película/serie de Netflix que me llama la atención en muchos años.
Podría verse como un capítulo especial de Black Mirror.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Ago 2022)

Mdutch dijo:


> Es la primera película/serie de Netflix que me llama la atención en muchos años.
> Podría verse como un capítulo especial de Black Mirror.



No, no es de follar roboces, es que te va a follar el culo un moronegro


----------



## Mdutch (29 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> No, no es de follar roboces, es que te va a follar el culo un moronegro



Es lo mismo. Un futuro distópico muy probable. Si quieres ver robots vete a China, si quieres ver moronegros degollando a blancos, ruedalo en Europa o en EEUU.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Ago 2022)

Mdutch dijo:


> Es lo mismo. Un futuro distópico muy probable. Si quieres ver robots vete a China, si quieres ver moronegros degollando a blancos, ruedalo en Europa o en EEUU.



ZAMPAPOLLAS detected


----------



## Jack Zero (29 Ago 2022)

Guerra civil en Francia? Esto ya lo vaticinó el ideólogo de la _Nouvelle Droite_, Guillaume Faye, en cuyos escritos alertaba sobre la futura guerra étnica causada por los moronegros y el colapso de los Estado-nación europeos.


----------



## 11kjuan (29 Ago 2022)

Igualité, fraternité et moronegraté

Dieu et mon droit


----------



## noseyo (29 Ago 2022)

Demencial los judíos de Netflix quien tenga una cuenta siendo blanco es un jodió cómplice ,si esto fuera los blancos matando a esos asesinos ,traficantes y vestias que es lo que son le caería cárcel a quien la producirá


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (29 Ago 2022)

Imagen del mas que probable judio en cuestion


----------



## Anka Motz (29 Ago 2022)

sasuke dijo:


> Es el fin del hombre blanco cada vez lo veo más claro, en 20 años,30 a lo sumo , estaremos en el zoo como en el planeta de los simios


----------



## Ederall (29 Ago 2022)

Ojalá mueran todos los gilipollas que trabajan para Netflix a base de polla mora.


----------



## wintermute81 (29 Ago 2022)

Ya están programando a sus parroquianos para que elijan bando.


----------



## Invasor (29 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Igual creen que ellos quedarán al margen por aliades. Primer sitio que voy a visitar cuando estalle el caos en compañía de otros 50 tíos armados: el mass mierda y oficinas de todos estos aliades. Será una necesaria masacre.




Menuda lista tengo. No van a vender cuerda suficiente en las ferreterías.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (29 Ago 2022)

seguro que eso?


----------



## wintermute81 (29 Ago 2022)

Jack Zero dijo:


> Guerra civil en Francia? Esto ya lo vaticinó el ideólogo de la _Nouvelle Droite_, Guillaume Faye, en cuyos escritos alertaba sobre la futura guerra étnica causada por los moronegros y el colapso de los Estado-nación europeos.



Y el también francés Michel Houellebecq en la novela Sumisión, cuando el río suena agua lleva.


----------



## ray merryman (29 Ago 2022)

sasuke dijo:


> Es el fin del hombre blanco cada vez lo veo más claro, en 20 años,30 a lo sumo , estaremos en el zoo como en el planeta de los simios



20 dice....
Firmaría ahora mismo que fueran por lo menos esos años conforero.
Me temo que están apretando el acelerador.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Ago 2022)

Hitler siempre tuvo razón.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Ago 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Hitler siempre tuvo razón.



No, hay que follar muchos moronegros y tener el avatar de un negro, me lo ha dicho @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos el supuesto Nancy ilustrado del foro.


----------



## NIKK (29 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> No es para reírse. A través del cine nos cuentan lo que va a suceder y en todo caso se trata de una invitación



    si, si, sobre todo el estreno y la taquilla de la última película de marvell ; y lo del cine español subvencionado ya ni te cuento porque mas malos es imposible.


----------



## wintermute81 (29 Ago 2022)

Y también este señor en el 73, se ve que llevan tiempo mentalizados para los que se les viene encima.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (29 Ago 2022)

Como nos joden los ju den, parece mentira que una minoria se folle a miles a millones.


----------



## ray merryman (29 Ago 2022)

Acabo de ver el trailer completo de la peli (se estrena el 23 de septiembre ojito con la fecha) y tengo que decir que es brutal.
Entre lo de la final de la Champions,los robos a futbolistas como si nada y ahora está película,vamos a flipar con lo motivados que van a estar.
Parece que las élites ya van lavando los cerebros y calentando el ambiente.


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (29 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Igual creen que ellos quedarán al margen por aliades. Primer sitio que voy a visitar cuando estalle el caos en compañía de otros 50 tíos armados: el mass mierda y oficinas de todos estos aliades. Será una necesaria masacre.



Me apunto. Dame un toque.


----------



## Ballenero37 (29 Ago 2022)

Puto netfilx de mierda que asco da. Lo tuvo mi novia en casa y era una porqueria. 
Prefiero mil veces youtube.


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (29 Ago 2022)

Primado negativo de ese, ¿no?
"Pero hombre, cómo van a estar los moronegros masacrándonos, eso sólo pasa en las películas."
"Uy sí nos están masacrando, pero nosotros somos los malos y ellos los buenos."


----------



## GonX (29 Ago 2022)

* VS *


----------



## Black War Greymon (29 Ago 2022)

Próximamente en sus calles


----------



## Squall Leonhart (29 Ago 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Ten cuidado con lo que deseas.
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1172797



No podía faltar el negro con la camiseta del PSG


----------



## Rojelio Medio (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Fauna iberica (29 Ago 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


>



he visto esa cuenta de twitter, de terror lo que esta pasando en eurpa, una pesadilla de la que solo vamos a despertar o muertos o combatiendo a muerte, el crimen que estan cometiendo las elites que gobiernan europa sera recordado como uno de los mas atroces de la historia, y la poblacion tiene su cuota de culpa en toda esta locura por permitirlo.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (29 Ago 2022)

wintermute81 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1172928
> 
> Y también este señor en el 73, se ve que llevan tiempo mentalizados para los que se les viene encima.



Hubo unos cuantos que avisaron sobre los problemas de la inmigración y los descendientes de las colonias. Otro que avisó fue Enoch Powell(británico) en 1968 con su discurso "*Rivers of Blood*" . Ridiculizados y atacados en su momento, el tiempo les está dando la razón...


----------



## GonX (29 Ago 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Hubo unos cuantos que avisaron sobre los problemas de la inmigración y los descendientes de las colonias. Otro que avisó fue Enoch Powell(británico) en 1968 con su discurso "*Rivers of Blood*" . Ridiculizados y atacados en su momento, el tiempo les está dando la razón...



LO ponemos no?


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (29 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> LO ponemos no?



Por supuesto que se pone , que nunca nadie diga que no se vio venir lo que iba a ocurrir


----------



## Drogoprofe (29 Ago 2022)

Lo veo negro


----------



## zirick (29 Ago 2022)

Que asco da el progresismo


----------



## Persea (29 Ago 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Ten cuidado con lo que deseas.
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1172797



Para eso los han traido. El primero que se pajea es macron.


----------



## Tronald Drump (29 Ago 2022)

Netflix es puta mierda. Boicot a esa basura.


----------



## wintermute81 (29 Ago 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Hubo unos cuantos que avisaron sobre los problemas de la inmigración y los descendientes de las colonias. Otro que avisó fue Enoch Powell(británico) en 1968 con su discurso "*Rivers of Blood*" . Ridiculizados y atacados en su momento, el tiempo les está dando la razón...



En cada respuesta nos vamos remontando más en el tiempo, me preguntó quién sería el primero en verlo.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (29 Ago 2022)

wintermute81 dijo:


> En cada respuesta nos vamos remontando más en el tiempo, me preguntó quién sería el primero en verlo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1173020



Te pongo otro visionario ; Oswald Spengler (alemán) con su obra *La decadencia de Occidente*, publicada en dos volúmenes, en 1918 y 1922


----------



## ueee3 (29 Ago 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Ten cuidado con lo que deseas.
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1172797



Pues esto es gravísimo. Puede provocar que algunos vean la serie, se la crean, y salgan a liarla.

Y encima en Francia donde para no fomentar el racismo prohíben estadísticas raciales. No soy de censurar, pero esa serie, no sé cómo no la prohíben (en Francia).


----------



## John Matrix (29 Ago 2022)

Ojalá estos les den p'al pelo.


----------



## superloki (29 Ago 2022)

Al final tendrá un éxito de cojones y harán los remakes correspondientes en Estados Unidos y algunos países Europeos (España la primera)...


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (29 Ago 2022)

Calentando el caldo de cultivo previamente creado?

Nahhh, conspiranoias ultrafexistas


----------



## Elbrujo (29 Ago 2022)

Estos cabrones nos dicen lo que nos van a hacer en nuestra puta cara.

Mira si somos subnormales. Y lo peor es que los que lo han provocado no lo van a padecer


----------



## Le Truhan (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## abe heinsenberg (30 Ago 2022)

Siempre culpando a los blancos de que sus países sean estercoleros.invaden países de blancos e importan su estercolero.apoyados por blancos Nom


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (30 Ago 2022)

Yo también me pajeo pensando en una guerra civil racial, aunque mi final seguramente no sería del agrado de Netflics


----------



## abe heinsenberg (30 Ago 2022)

Le Truhan dijo:


>



Son cirujanos callejeros haciendo la operación de cambio de sexso para ahorrar en anestesia .hospitalización y rebajar las listas de espera


----------



## gdr100 (30 Ago 2022)

Al menos no meten moronegros por todas partes por cuota racial, y parece que tiene un guión medio coherente (la única duda es cuántos años va a tardar en pasar), no como el resto de mierdas de Netflix.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (30 Ago 2022)

wintermute81 dijo:


> En cada respuesta nos vamos remontando más en el tiempo, me preguntó quién sería el primero en verlo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1173020




No sé si sería el primero en verlo, pero sí fue el que luchó con más seriedad contra ello: Hitler.


----------



## eL PERRO (30 Ago 2022)

OJALA... que llegara el momento en el que por fin nos podamos defender


----------



## F.Alonso21 (30 Ago 2022)

Podran ser mas, los muslims adaptados pasan de mierdas prefieren currar o vivir bien, es que se la suda mirad con que coches cruzan España y revendiendo en Africa todo a mas pasta en sus vacaciones y otros con paguitas, si si los cojones van a hacer algo.
Los africanos invasores e Ucrania han salido por patas a la llamada a filas o sudan de combatir, vaya vaya...

Quien tiene Ci para manejar maquinaria compleja militar o ha sido exmilitar, esa seria la cuestion (yo creo que los africnaos no).

Aunque el dinero pretendera alimentar al bando que quiera qe gane, si bien es cierto hay mucho francés ignorante que va a tragar con lo que sea.

Por ultimo, el bando invasor tiene las de perder, ya que no es su tierra , si la nuestra, y no dudo de que les de por la guerra porque a la minima les pueden salir fantasmas del pasado que ejecuten tal vez unos cuantos banqueros y manden a tomar por culo la estafa del sistema ponzi que obedece la UE.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (30 Ago 2022)

Es una declaración de guerra. Pocos entenderán lo que digo.


----------



## Rescatador (30 Ago 2022)

La serie que hará pajearse a negrAnsón.

Analisis - Luis Maria MAnSON: "contemplo la venganza de la Historia cómo la raza negra triunfa en Estados Unidos, cómo invade la Europa que la esclavizó"


----------



## toni90 (30 Ago 2022)

pablo iglesias ira a verla a los cines en primera fila comiendo palomitas con mugre.


----------



## Raedero (30 Ago 2022)

Y la peli entonces termina con la moronegrada pagando las pensiones entiendo.


----------



## lacuentaatras (30 Ago 2022)

Mitsou dijo:


> No es para reírse, esto lo ven los moronegros franceses con su CI de borderline y se creen de verdad lo de la opresión racista y un levantamiento heroico



esa esexactamente la intención.....

Veremos como la promocionan en Francia...


----------



## Sonico (30 Ago 2022)

Mitsou dijo:


> No es para reírse, esto lo ven los moronegros franceses con su CI de borderline y se creen de verdad lo de la opresión racista y un levantamiento heroico



Ellos "hernanos" y tú un "primo".
Tal cual.


----------



## fieraverde (30 Ago 2022)

En breve caerán kroos y modric , no habla del Real Madrid la película?


----------



## djvan (30 Ago 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Ten cuidado con lo que deseas.
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1172797



Esto sabiendo lo que paso en la final de champion de cómo asaltaron cientos de delincuentes a la gente que iba al partido y de saber que hay zonas donde no pueden entrar ya los franceses autóctonos era para que buscaran al creador
De esta basura y los que lo han aprobado y lo metieran en la cárcel por conspirar contra Francia e intento de quebrar el orden público


----------



## fachacine (30 Ago 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


>



Y luego tienen los santos cojones de decir que Biervik era el malo....


----------



## Mongolo471 (30 Ago 2022)

Que Europa va a vivir una versión del ISIS en Siria o en Iraq, ni cotiza, que habrá muros como en Israel, tampoco, pero esa película ya existe.


----------



## Akira. (30 Ago 2022)

Es que es lo que ocurrirá tarde o temprano, lo están deseando desde las altas esferas. No han traído en su gran mayoría hombres en edad militar para nada.


----------



## Decipher (30 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Y luego tienen los santos cojones de decir que Biervik era el malo....



De los pocos que realmente se atrevió a plantar cara.


----------



## Kluster (30 Ago 2022)

Estaría bien que la película se llame: "Cobrando la pensión".


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (30 Ago 2022)

Mitsou dijo:


> No es para reírse, esto lo ven los moronegros franceses con su CI de borderline y se creen de verdad lo de la opresión racista y un levantamiento heroico



Para reírse no, pero cuanto antes lo hagan mejor.

Así se quitará la tontería.


----------



## midelburgo (30 Ago 2022)

Mitsou dijo:


> No es para reírse, esto lo ven los moronegros franceses con su CI de borderline y se creen de verdad lo de la opresión racista y un levantamiento heroico



Muchos se han creido lo de Wakanda, no te digo mas.
Son satanicos.


----------



## jotace (30 Ago 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Hubo unos cuantos que avisaron sobre los problemas de la inmigración y los descendientes de las colonias. Otro que avisó fue Enoch Powell(británico) en 1968 con su discurso "*Rivers of Blood*" . Ridiculizados y atacados en su momento, el tiempo les está dando la razón...





GonX dijo:


> LO ponemos no?





wintermute81 dijo:


> En cada respuesta nos vamos remontando más en el tiempo, me preguntó quién sería el primero en verlo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1173020





Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Te pongo otro visionario ; Oswald Spengler (alemán) con su obra *La decadencia de Occidente*, publicada en dos volúmenes, en 1918 y 1922
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1173027



Cuando éstos lo vieron, el tercer mundo estaba casi deshabitado, África no tenía ni una cuarta parte de los habitantes que tiene ahora.

Si los coetáneos que se burlaron vieran la evolución demográfica del negrizal, cagarian mierda de siete colores.

Aún hoy la inmensa mayoría de buenistas NO tienen ni puta idea que África duplica su población cada poco más de 30 años, ni siquiera saben lo que significa "crecimiento exponencial" ellos creen a pie juntillas el dogma que, simplemente, están oprimidos por occidente, que la culpa es nuestra y debemos "redimirnos" recibiéndolos con abrazos y buen rollito.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (30 Ago 2022)

Interesante,¿ alguien la ha visto? ¿ los negrocs atacan en manada muestran algún tipo de inteligencia?


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Ago 2022)

Series QUI para público retrasado.


----------



## davitin (30 Ago 2022)

Eso es ciencia ficción pura, en un escenario así no tendrían ninguna oportunidad, tendrían que superar a los europeos en una proporción de 1/20 para hacer algo y ni aún así.


----------



## astur_burbuja (30 Ago 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pues seguro que tiene mas audiencia que una que hiciera lo contrario




Lo que no va a tener es un campaña feminista en contra


----------



## astur_burbuja (30 Ago 2022)

wintermute81 dijo:


> En cada respuesta nos vamos remontando más en el tiempo, me preguntó quién sería el primero en verlo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1173020



Emperador Adriano en la Guerra de Palestina. Él lo tuvo claro.


----------



## Otrasvidas (30 Ago 2022)

Para que haya guerra se necesitan 2 bandos. Yo sólo veo uno en Francia y, (¿para qué engañarnos?) , sólo uno también en el resto de Europa Occidental.


----------



## kikoseis (30 Ago 2022)

Mitsou dijo:


> No es para reírse, esto lo ven los moronegros franceses con su CI de borderline y se creen de verdad lo de la opresión racista y un levantamiento heroico



Por eso lo hacen.
Se trata de ir modelando subconscientes...


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (30 Ago 2022)

El hecho de que los mismos que financian esa inva.. digo… inmigración sea los mismos que financian estas series y películas, igual debería daros algo que pensar. 

Pero qué sabré yo que soy un fascista conspiracionista negacionista.


----------



## Otrasvidas (30 Ago 2022)

MijailPropagandaMan dijo:


> Imagen del mas que probable judio en cuestion




Es el hijo del conocido director ultraizquierdista Costa Gavras


----------



## siroco (30 Ago 2022)

A ver, que las generaciones futuras de blancos no van a ser moñas retrasados mentales como la actual, van a crecer en tiempos duros y van a ser duros, van a llegar de toda Europa a donde se requiera, y no van a dejar títere moronegro con cabeza.

Eso está cantadísimo que va a pasar, y espero que lo puedan ver los progres antes de morirse.


----------



## Otrasvidas (30 Ago 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> he visto esa cuenta de twitter, de terror lo que esta pasando en eurpa, una pesadilla de la que solo vamos a despertar o muertos o combatiendo a muerte, el crimen que estan cometiendo las elites que gobiernan europa sera recordado como uno de los mas atroces de la historia, y la poblacion tiene su cuota de culpa en toda esta locura por permitirlo.



La gente no se da cuenta de lo extremadamente importante que es el caudal humano. Macho, que Ucrania se ponga como se ponga, no va a poder con Rusia teniendo 100 millones de habitantes menos y tasas ridículas de natalidad. Pues lo mismo con la moronegrada y los blancos.


----------



## Conde Duckula (30 Ago 2022)

Yo tengo una teoría sobre todo esto.
De todas las razas la única que ha sido capaz de hacer salír la sociedad adelante parece haber sido la europea. Las otras son sobre todo lo que ellos llaman bocas inútiles. ¿Van a volver a la edad media? ¿Sin todas las comodidades modernas? Porque estas no existirían sin industria y la industria necesita gente que la nueva.

Lo que quieren es que el mundo desarrollado acabe tan al límite, que no tenga reparos en aniquilar a todos los "comedores inútiles".

Es una teoría a la que le doy vueltas desde hace tiempo.


----------



## Otrasvidas (30 Ago 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Hubo unos cuantos que avisaron sobre los problemas de la inmigración y los descendientes de las colonias. Otro que avisó fue Enoch Powell(británico) en 1968 con su discurso "*Rivers of Blood*" . Ridiculizados y atacados en su momento, el tiempo les está dando la razón...



Anda que no pasó nada Eric Clapton por mostrar su apoyo a Enoch.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (30 Ago 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Anda que no pasó nada Eric Clapton por mostrar su apoyo a Enoch.



¿En serio ocurrió así? no lo sabía


----------



## Otrasvidas (30 Ago 2022)

White Riot. Rock contra el racismo (2019)


Género: Documental | Sinopsis: Se centra en el movimiento londinense de protesta Rock Against Racism (RAR), que se formó en 1976 como reacción al apoyo que dio Eric Clapton al racista Enoch Powell. En esa época en Inglaterra el ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Marchamaliano (30 Ago 2022)

Pues que estalle cuanto antes, quizás aquí reaccionemos antes.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Ago 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Pues que estalle cuanto antes, quizás aquí reaccionemos antes.



La reaccion no debería ir contra los negros, debería ir contra los traidores que fomentna esto.

Y eso nunca pasará


----------



## CoviChan (30 Ago 2022)

Pues si ganasen no se a quien le iban a sacar el dinero para paguitas


----------



## Abrojo (30 Ago 2022)

En la realidad sería algo mas semejante a los Diarios de Turner


----------



## El Caga Chele (30 Ago 2022)

yo tambien, pero en mi paja los gabachos ganan.


----------



## Marchamaliano (30 Ago 2022)

CoviChan dijo:


> Pues si ganasen no se a quien le iban a sacar el dinero para paguitas



Se iban a comer entre ellos mientras los amos viven en su Elysium. Ése es el objetivo.


----------



## DarkNight (31 Ago 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Ten cuidado con lo que deseas.
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1172797




Las elites globalistas siguen adelante con el reemplazo etnico. Lo invaden de africanos y luego buscan la guerra civil


----------



## Max Aub (31 Ago 2022)

Más mierda antiblanca para justificar el genocidio blanco.


----------



## Decipher (3 Sep 2022)

Pero que pedantes son, coño. Hay un lenguaje muy típico del crítico de cine con esa prosa característicamente pedante; siempre he sostenido que el pedante es una persona que oculta su falta de talento con un lenguaje inecesariamente recargado, una cosa es el uso de palabras inusuales o técnicas para transmitir un significado específico, pero el pedante es artificialmente rebuscado para intentar vanamente dar algo de peso intelectual a sus opiniones.

Hace años y años que no leo a los críticos de cine que me parecen una tribu urbana, subespecie de los gafapastas, mas que una profesión.


----------



## silenus (3 Sep 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> La reaccion no debería ir contra los negros, debería ir contra los traidores que fomentna esto.
> 
> Y eso nunca pasará



Antes nos montarían un atentado false flag de ultraderecha para que los progreidiotas se alcen contra ella, y así se vean como héroes salvadores de los moronegros que nos invaden el país.


----------



## Barruno (3 Sep 2022)

Comemtarios de twiter


----------



## El Fenomeno (3 Sep 2022)

Yo la he visto, al igual que mucho cine francés del género como "bienvenidos al barrio" y "banlieue 13" ( las 2) . La culpa es del sistema siempre ( llámese jueces/policia/paro/racismo estructural) y asi se alimenta el victimismo ( verdadero problema) con fines electoralistas/economicos (verdadero motivo). Y si nadie hace nada gratis, Nextflix menos.


----------



## Coviban (3 Sep 2022)

Aprended a pelear. Vienen tiempos duros.


----------



## JessRex (4 Sep 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Ten cuidado con lo que deseas.
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1172797



*JODER VAYA BASURA JUDAICA*


----------



## visaman (5 Sep 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Su puta madre



''ES EL MOMENTO, ES EL LUGAR DE LOS ALMOGAVARES RESUCITAR'' DESPERTA FERRO


----------



## V. R. N (5 Sep 2022)

Y hoy por hoy es "ciencia ficción", aquí en la Europa del hombre blanco castrado no veo yo cojones puestos en una mesa para defender tu patria, cultura y costumbres, así de claro. Esto ya está perdido a falta de un milagro.


----------

